# former patients of canehill asylum



## vogelport (May 9, 2011)

I was just reading the wiki page for Frankie Fraser and noted that he was in canehill asylum in late 1940's and it got me thinking....

what other notable people had a stay in Canehill Hospital? anybody know of any? i'm sure there are a few i've heard about.


----------



## kat69 (May 9, 2011)

Charlie chaplins mum david bowies brother and michael caines brother where all patients in cane hill x


----------



## Winchester (May 9, 2011)

And sadly apparently nobody else according to any history that I've read....


----------



## vogelport (May 10, 2011)

well thats an end to that thread then! lol
i kind of expected a lot of notable and famous people would have past through its doors in the many years it was there.


----------



## Winchester (May 10, 2011)

Not really, the rich and famous would most likely have been sent to private institutions, as Hannah Chaplain was when funds were available.

Most of the people there were just locals with mental health issues - and how many famous people do you know that are sufficiently mentally ill to require the levels of care offered at Cane Hill?


----------



## foz101 (May 10, 2011)

Winchester said:


> and how many famous people do you know that are sufficiently mentally ill to require the levels of care offered at Cane Hill?



Katie Price and Kerry Katona to name two


----------



## Richard Davies (May 10, 2011)

foz101 said:


> Katie Price and Kerry Katona to name two



Paul Gascoigne has been sectioned at least once in recent years.


----------



## ninjastyle (May 10, 2011)

Winchester said:


> And *sadly* apparently nobody else according to any history that I've read....


sadly?! why sadly?
its sad that no other 'famous' people have spent time being mental in an institution?


----------



## Winchester (May 11, 2011)

ninjastyle said:


> sadly?! why sadly?
> its sad that no other 'famous' people have spent time being mental in an institution?



Sadly the published history is Cane Hill is so sparse that the only people that anybody mentions being in there are the three posted by kat69. 

You've completely misunderstood the point I was making.


----------



## ninjastyle (May 12, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Sadly the published history is Cane Hill is so sparse that the only people that anybody mentions being in there are the three posted by kat69.
> 
> You've completely misunderstood the point I was making.



fair play. i understand why its so unpublished though. i wouldnt be too keen on what institutions ive been in being put into the public domain....


----------



## dangerous dave (May 12, 2011)

think the statute on patent records is about 100 years or so so so a bit of a wait


----------

